# Dell Dimension 2350 reboots randomly [solved]

## h2sammo

i had another post trying to solve this problem but ic ant seem to find it.

i cannot find anything wrong with gentoo... maybe someone could help me troubleshoot possible causes.

as of right now i am trying to get conky to show me temps. maybe cpu gets too hot and bios restarts system. (i posted in the conky thread)

any help is appreciated.

thank youLast edited by h2sammo on Sat Mar 13, 2010 11:05 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## msalerno

Have you checked your RAM?  Maybe run a memtest?  Try yanking some dimms and letting the system run with minimal ram.

----------

## h2sammo

 *msalerno wrote:*   

> Have you checked your RAM?  Maybe run a memtest?  Try yanking some dimms and letting the system run with minimal ram.

 

i have 2 512  sticks.  i will pull one out.

how can i run a memtest however?

----------

## msalerno

Pretty much any livecd will have it, or you can emerge it and add it to grub/lilo.

emerge memtest86+

```
title=Memtest86+

        kernel /boot/memtest86plus/memtest.bin
```

This is a little dated, but is worth reading.

----------

## h2sammo

yeah... i left it with original mem stick, 512 mb, ran the memtest on it (no problems there).

it still rebooted randomly.

the machine has a new power supply and a pci video card.

----------

## h2sammo

problem went away in time, after a few global updates. no hardware changes.

----------

